# The Best Brush for Polyurethane



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Okay, I've just about had it! I don't buy cheap brushes and I'm fed up with the brushes I buy that are specifically recommended for use with solvent based stains and finishing coats. I either get drips, runs, tons of bubbles or thin spots or I have to keep going back over the finish to get it reasonably smooth and even.

Please!!! Somebody give me a brand name and model in a superior quality 2" brush, strictly for use with solvent based clear finishes - NOT shellac.

Much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

i GET GREAT RESULTS WITH AN HVLP SPRAY GUN. WOULDN'T TOUCH A BRUSH ANYMORE.

ED


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

I have used badger hair brushes for years with good results.

Jerry


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't usually spray oil based polyurethane. I wipe on or brush on. The best brush that I would recommend is a badger hair. 

Technique helps too.


----------



## mikebal (Mar 3, 2008)

End, I bought a 2 in Wooster brush at Walmart that was labeled "Wood Finishing". I think I paid 3 bucks, but may it was 5. Anyway, I've been using this to apply poly and it has worked a lot better than I would have expected for the price. Hope this helps. 

Mike


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

foam brushes are another one...


----------

